# Too cold in the shop



## kustomkb (Dec 18, 2008)

So I went for some play time in the snow.
We only get a few days a year here.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=9131988467497566455&q=source:004805650779899911724&hl=en

Looks lame,

but it was a lot of fun


----------



## Mike N (Dec 18, 2008)

I work in my shop almost every night but it has been below zero every day this week. Its not worth heating the shop up for a few hrs. :'(


----------



## rake60 (Dec 18, 2008)

Lame?


A few years back my oldest boy asked for a snow board for his big holiday gift.
He did indeed receive it. A week later Dad was asked to go out and give it a go.
I don't have a video of that ride down the hillside, or the sudden uncontrolled
stop at thd bottom if the hill.
I DO still have the memories. 
I never knew an old man could bend like that, and I hope it never happens to 
me again!
 :big:

Rick


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 18, 2008)

We got some snow here in SW Louisiana, about three inches, only lasted a few hours, the last time we have seen that was in 1972, about the same amount, the next day it was 75, got the AC on day and the heater on the next week, could be worse, Hurricanes, some day my wife and I would love to go some where in the snow for a vacation, have fun say warm, Lathe Nut


----------



## Bernd (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey Rick,

Speaking of cold and snow. You and Punxsutawney Phil buried yet in all the snow that part of the contry is supposed to get? 

It's snowing here in Rchester pretty good at 11:00AM.

Bernd


----------



## joeby (Dec 19, 2008)

Bernd,
Punxy may be under snow by now! ;D
Here, about 30-40 miles East of the Groundhogs Lair we've been getting sleet for the last 2 1/2 hours. 

Rick's probably diggin' out now.

Kevin


----------



## Loose nut (Dec 19, 2008)

I feel lucky, I have the shop heater set to 50 deg. in winter, all I can afford to do. They sent us home early from work today, snow storm, there was almost 18" of it waiting for me in the driveway and it's still falling. Another storm due on Sunday and another on Tuesday. Usually we don't get much snow before Christmas, sorry the holiday season for you PC types. Actually I'm not sorry at all it's CHRISTMAS and I'm an atheist to boot, well more of a pagan devil worshiper but that just nit picking.


----------



## rake60 (Dec 20, 2008)

No snow here.
We did get some ice.

Not to worry, we have 2 months to thaw that groundhog out for
his big annual showing.
 :big:

Rick


----------



## shred (Dec 20, 2008)

I was wearing shorts in the garage with the door open today. Tomorrow the high is supposed to be 45'F (7'C for the non USAans) and drop below freezing.

Time to go load a batch of glass in the kiln and set it to melting. That'll keep the temps up.


----------



## Maryak (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Move to Oz : : : ;D ;D ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Stan (Dec 21, 2008)

I have shoveled a small amount of snow in -30°C weather every morning this week. I would love to spend the winter in Oz but I can not afford the new airline baggage charge to take my tools with me.


----------



## ksouers (Dec 21, 2008)

It's waaay too cold this morning. Temp is 6F (-14C) outside, thermometer in the shop said 25F (-4C), at least the sun is warming up the shop a little. Can't stand but a few minutes before fingers start hurting.

It's them Canadians sending us all their used weather...  ;D

I fired up the heater, hopefully it'll warm up some.


----------



## John S (Dec 21, 2008)

It was cold in the shop last night that cold that the mercury dropped that far it trapped a rat on the floor.........

.


----------



## kvom (Dec 21, 2008)

I first got my radiant floor heat working last week. The following day we had a warm front come through with temps near 70F during the day, so no real test of the heating system. I did set the thermostat lower than the room temp. to test that it would shut off the pump.

Last night temps dropped into the 40s, but when I went into the shop this morning it was 65 inside.  ;D I have reset the thermostat to 60, which seems to be a good comfortable working temp.

I do get a good bit of outside help in the morning as my shop windows face east to the rising sun.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 21, 2008)

We have about 24" of snow here and the temperature is hovering around -5F. My office and shop are cool because I haven't filled my hot tub this year. (The heating and pumping system for the upstairs hot tub is in the corner of my office, in a little room of its own, and normally it keeps my office/shop quite toasty). Instead, this year I have a micro furnace running when I'm using my office.


----------



## Kludge (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, it has been getting a bit on the chilly side here as well. The lows are threatening to go below 70 and the ocean's already dropped into the mid 70s. 
Sheesh, I hate Winter! :big: :big: :big:

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## Mike N (Jan 16, 2009)

-33F here this morning, heat wave tonight +6F 

72 continuous hrs below Zero this week, 1 hr travel time to & from work for 3 days this week!

Oh well! I have my shop to hang out in this weekend! ;D


----------



## steamer (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Mike

Here in central mass it's going down to a comparitively balmy -6F tonight.  
No laughing Kludge!...... ;D

Dave


----------



## rake60 (Jan 16, 2009)

We are in a deep freeze here for the area.
-5F this morning. My junk Chevy Tracker started up just fine but
the wife's new Jeep Liberty had to be towed to the repair garage 
for a few cold weather adjustments.

Another case of you get what you pay for perhaps?

A simple import machine that cost $3000 compared to a complex 
domestic machine that cost $17,000.

Wait a minute. That's not making sense...
Or IS IT?

Rick


----------



## joeby (Jan 16, 2009)

Rick,

 I hope the groundhog has his longjohns on tonight! -7F here and still dropping. Just came in from the shop, 50F in there; but the floor gets cold enough to make it uncomfortable standing in one spot for too long.

Kevin


----------



## rake60 (Jan 16, 2009)

That Groundhog don't know Jack!

Right now he's laying on his back under a heat lamp with 
all four legs spread out soaking up the free heat.

I'm thinking of buying a treadle lathe and attaching a squirrel
cage drive to it. 
Run or freeze groundhog!

Damn, I could get run out of Punxsutawney for a comment like that! LOL

Rick


----------



## steamer (Jan 16, 2009)

My shop is warm but with a cold floor too

Try a cheap welcome mat at the machine....it helps

Dave


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 16, 2009)

Years ago I had a cold blooded receptionist. Since the desk was next to the outside door there was often a draft under the desk. I bought a heated mat for the feet and all the complaints went away.

Global is not the cheapest, but this is what I am referring to.
http://www.globalindustrial.com/gcs/product/advancedSearch.web#resultBody
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## joeby (Jan 16, 2009)

A big problem with my shop is the lack of insulation in the ceiling. The walls are well insulated; but I can't seem to keep the damn red squirrels from invading the garage in the winter. They make a nest out of anything they can tear up, so insulation up there isn't going to happen until I get rid of them and find a way to keep them out.

 I'm heating with an old trailer furnace, which works okay; but the older I get, the less I like forced air heat. I bought a coal stoker-stove for in the house this past fall and we really like it. Not spending the whole paycheck on heating fuel helps too. I think I might buy another for in the shop for next winter too.

Kevin


----------



## cfellows (Jan 16, 2009)

You guys ever heard of a corn stove? Big in the midwest. They burn shelled field corn and are automatically stoked. Burns clean and hot.

Chuck


----------



## kvom (Jan 17, 2009)

I hate to gloat, but here goes:  ;D

When building the new shop, I insulated to the hilt and installed radiant heating in the floor. Shop space is now 60F with no drafts when it's freezing outside (like yesterday). For me that's just the right temp to work.

Of course, I haven't gotten the first electric bill yet, so there may be crow on the menu eventually.


----------



## T70MkIII (Jan 17, 2009)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Hey Guys,
> Move to Oz : : : ;D ;D ;D



We had 41.8 yesterday. That's C, not F! I know it's been far too hot in Adelaide (and parts further east) lately too...


----------



## steamer (Jan 17, 2009)

I put a direct vent heater in and it works a treat.  and it's still legal as a garage should I move.


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 17, 2009)

I insulated my walls before I moved in. Ceiling will be done after the electrical is upgraded. I am thinking about an infrared heater down the length of the shop. Does anyone use infrared? Any suggestions?

We had a near record month of snow, Its all gone now tho'

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3707428934918362328&hl=en


----------



## Loose nut (Jan 18, 2009)

This last week it has been hovering around -30 Cent. (-22 Far), makes it hard to get the enthusiasm to walk through the snow to the shop.


----------



## Cliff (Jan 18, 2009)

Well last year I bought a Kerosene heater for my shop ( small cinderblock one car garage built in the early 1900's) well this year the only place I can buy Kerosene is where I bought the heater but you have to buy 20 gallons at close to $100.00 which it would take me about fifteen to twenty years to use up kind of takes the fun out of it. Cliff


----------



## rake60 (Jan 18, 2009)

It warmed up to 25F here today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But... We got 10" of snow last night and more on the way.





I really starting to dislike this winter thing.


----------



## ksouers (Jan 18, 2009)

Cliff  said:
			
		

> Well last year I bought a Kerosene heater for my shop ( small cinderblock one car garage built in the early 1900's) well this year the only place I can buy Kerosene is where I bought the heater but you have to buy 20 gallons at close to $100.00 which it would take me about fifteen to twenty years to use up kind of takes the fun out of it. Cliff



Cliff,
Could you use #1 diesel fuel in it? Should be very close, maybe even a little cleaner. And it'll cost about half as much as the kerosene.

$5.00 a gallon is a ripoff. I was in Lowe's today, they wanted $9.95 for a gallon. Down right thievery!


----------



## itowbig (Jan 18, 2009)

diesel fuel will work.now a days its cleaner fuel that it was before.
also if you have it there diesel fuel for farm equipment is cheaper at least here it is, no road tax ect. you can get fuel at truck stops ect.


----------



## potman (Jan 18, 2009)

For all you folk out there buried in snow and complaining about freezing your... whatever's... off

_*I envy you.*_

You see, around here it tends to hover around 33F (2C) with 99% humidity which sucks the heat right out of you no matter how you bundle up. And with this kind of weather the arthritis reminds you once again you're no spring chicken. But when it's colder and the humidity freezes out I can do quite well down to 10F with just a sweatshirt and to 0F with an insulated jacket. Below freezing to me is just invigorating. 

And when it's raining you can't do a thing outside without getting soaked. If you don't wear rain-gear the water soaks through and you get wet. If you do wear rain-gear it traps the sweat in and you get wet. Ain't no way you can be outside and not be wet! But with snow it just slides off and you can stay dry even in a heavy whiteout snowfall. 

No, I'll take your -20 and a foot of snow any day over 33F and rain. 

Hey, anybody want to trade houses for the winter??? 

earl...


----------



## jack404 (Jan 18, 2009)

Potman

it was 42 Deg C here the other day outside the factory, in the shade ( 99-100 deg F)

47.8 Deg C was the read out on the temp guage inside the factory!!! ( 109 in the old money)

i worked a lot later than i normally do to allow the days heat to wain a bit ( it was down to 37 by 9 pm)

about 2 am the change hit and it went from 36C to 24C in less than 5 minutes (94 deg F - 74 Deg F)

went to bed then,

bugger freezing your whatzits off in snow etc, did that a couple times in Siberia (-35 deg C) afghanistan -20 Kosovo -15 so pass, on winter wonderlands for jack

give me heat and lots of it. Humidity too!  good for the blood and thirst

a BBQ and a few cold gold pale ales to wash it all down with 

hmm  thats livin

cheers

jack


----------



## rake60 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've had ENOUGH!
We are to get another winter storm here tonight.
I just checked the weather advisory and saw this:
_*
Issued by The National Weather Service
Pittsburgh, PA
3:09 pm EST, Tue., Jan. 27, 2009

... WINTER STORM WARNING NOW IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO 7 PM EST WEDNESDAY...

THE WINTER STORM WARNING IS NOW IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO 7 PM EST WEDNESDAY.

A STRONG STORM SYSTEM WILL GENERATE SNOW OVER THE AREA ON TONIGHT AND WEDNESDAY. 
SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN THIS EVENING WITH THREE TO FIVE INCHES OF ACCUMULATION POSSIBLE 
OVERNIGHT. SNOW MAY MIX WITH SLEET OR FREEZING RAIN ON WEDNEDAY MORNING AND THEN CHANGE 
BACK TO SNOW BY AFTERNOON WITH ANOTHER TWO TO FOUR INCHES OF ACCUMULATION.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW... SLEET... AND ICE ARE 
EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE. *_

Other than that, we expect it to be a great day! :

Rick


----------



## ksouers (Jan 27, 2009)

Rick,
You're getting our used weather. Bundle up. It's freakin COLD!


Kevin


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm with you on having had enough. I am east of you in the Pocconos and we're supposed to get 4 to 8.


----------



## Maryak (Jan 27, 2009)

You Guy's aren't the only ones with extreme weather.  

At least if your cold you can put more clothes on, when your hot there is a limit to how much you can take off, (I'm at that limit - my birthday suit :big.

Wednesday's forecast for the Adelaide district
January 28, 2009

Adelaide
27-44C


Forecast Almanac
Parafield Airport, 12:39 CDT
Temperature: 	43.9°C
Heat Index/Wind Chill: 	41.3°C
Humidity: 	11%
Wind: 	WNW 26km/h
Gusts: 	37km/h
Pressure: 	1005.7hPa
Rainfall since 9am: 	0.0mm


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like this one is going to miss us this time Rick. It sure has been one cold snow season for us. We beat our total snow fall average a week ago and we still have months of snow weather to come. My old mill will be moving to its new home this weekend so I am glad we have a not to bad weekend coming up. I won't be getting my new one till the end of February...bout the time I get released to return to work...go figure.


----------



## Bernd (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey Rick,

Time to build a Lombard log hauler and play in the snow. Rof}

Maryak,

Only 11% humidity. You should try that with about 60% to 70%. Then it would be hot and sticky.

Bernd


----------



## rake60 (Jan 27, 2009)

No problem here.
If the ice takes out the power it has to get pretty cold to freeze beer.
I'm not all that fond of the new carpet in the living room.
I hear it burns hot and slow. Don't need groceries, we just bought a 
half of beef.
I wonder how Delmonico steaks cooked over a polyester fire might
go? LOL

We do have some concerns here.
The ice is on us. My parents are in their mid 70's and live about 15 miles away
from me. If they lose power there will be a cocky young Jeep Liberty going to get them.
I'll be the old guy guy behind the wheel letting it impress me the whole way.
Been there before! It hasn't let me down yet!

Rick


----------



## Cedge (Jan 27, 2009)

Bernd
You should try that heat with 90-95% humidity..... a typical July/August in the deep south. You nearly have to wring the air out before breathing it. It's probably only coincidence that it is also the season to watch for mad dogs and violent human behavior.

Steve


----------



## baldrocker (Jan 27, 2009)

3.20 in sunny Melton Victoria Aus and the thermometer just nudged
40c in the shade. I'm thinking of throwing a frozen choock in the tin roofed
workshop should be nicely roasted by dinner time. 8) not


----------



## speakerme (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello,

I am almost afraid to ask..... but what is a choock?

Best Wishes

Chuck M


----------



## Maryak (Jan 28, 2009)

Kentucky Ducky

Kentucky Fried Kitten

Otherwise known as - DA DA...................... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A plain good old chicken.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## jack404 (Jan 28, 2009)

take it easy there Bob , also watch Galina you have a few days of the hot stuff in a row and thats taxing for those not born here ( you and Galina both) take it easy as, drink heaps,

enjoy

cheers

jack

39 C here so not too bad


----------



## Maryak (Jan 28, 2009)

jack404  said:
			
		

> take it easy there Bob , also watch Galina you have a few days of the hot stuff in a row and thats taxing for those not born here ( you and Galina both) take it easy as, drink heaps,



Thanks Jack,

Not quite as hot as Duchess's Boiler, (Fire), Rooms. Up top, (Far East), they averaged out at 54-60 C. Mind you I was a tad younger and bullet proof then.

Drinking heaps is good I'm on my 3rd stubby already.

Galina is in the lounge in her bathers and the A/C is flat out and holding at 30 C. Wait till we get the bill.


----------



## Bernd (Jan 28, 2009)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> Bernd
> You should try that heat with 90-95% humidity..... a typical July/August in the deep south. You nearly have to wring the air out before breathing it. It's probably only coincidence that it is also the season to watch for mad dogs and violent human behavior.
> 
> Steve



Well I don't know about mad dogs, but the violent human behavior could be contributed to sticky underware if it gets that humid. Rof}

Bernd


----------



## rleete (Jan 28, 2009)

6 inches of the white stuff this morning, with more coming down. It's not the cold, or even the snow. It's the idiots on the roads in the morning. Commute normally takes 10-15 minutes. Today was almost an hour. I felt like I needed a drink when I finally got in this morning!


----------



## Cedge (Jan 28, 2009)

Bernd...
What is underwear?.....(grin)

Steve 
From the original land of Commando


----------



## Bernd (Jan 28, 2009)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> Bernd...
> What is underwear?.....(grin)
> 
> Steve
> From the original land of Commando



No wonder you looked a bit blue at Cabin Fever. oh: Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof}

Bernd


----------



## rake60 (Jan 28, 2009)

We only received 2½" of snow from this storm.
Then we got the ice. It wasn't ALL bad.






I might not have to trim those shrubs this summer.
Better yet, I just remembered where I stuck that storm window
I lost last fall. :

Rick


----------



## shred (Jan 28, 2009)

Gaaa! I've had the heat on in the shop all day just so when I get home I can go play with some key parts that should have been delivered days ago and are for-sure scheduled to be delivered today.

So I get home and no package. Whaaa? Check the tracking # ... "Delivery Exception - Adverse Weather Conditions" :-[ :-[ :-[ Whaa? Oh yeah, I used the defroster for 3 or maybe 4 minutes this morning. Adverse weather my butt. Even the schools were open today. I'm really not happy with UPS about now (nor Enco's seemingly mandatory 2-day delay to ship anything on the 'free shipping' offers..)

This is going to bork up my entire weekend... and now I've got a warmish shop and nothing to do there... except maybe clean up and we can't have that ;D


----------



## rleete (Jan 28, 2009)

You can have some of our snow, if it makes you feel any better!

Just spent the last 90 minutes shoveling the evil white stuff.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 28, 2009)

shred  said:
			
		

> Gaaa! I've had the heat on in the shop all day just so when I get home I can go play with some key parts that should have been delivered days ago and are for-sure scheduled to be delivered today.
> 
> So I get home and no package. Check the tracking # ... "Delivery Exception - Adverse Weather Conditions" :-[ :-[ :-[ Whaa? Oh yeah, I did have to use the defroster for 3 or maybe 4 minutes this morning. Adverse weather my butt. Even the schools were open today. I'm really not happy with UPS about now (nor Enco's seemingly mandatory 2-day delay to ship anything on the 'free shipping' offers..)
> 
> This is going to hose up my entire weekend... and now I've got a warmish shop and nothing to do there... except maybe clean up and we can't have that ;D



Well shred if they had to pass through here there would be delays.
Southbound traffic exiting this town is met with a mile long 7% grade hill.
Twice today the local police were called to that hill because two tractor
trailer rigs were stuck blocking all three lanes. On the last call the scanner caught 
the responding officers call to their base.
*"PennDOT has freed up the stuck semis. two lanes are clear.
Now we are stuck on the hill blocking the third lane."*
I was laughing _almost_ as hard as radio dispatcher was! 

Rick


----------



## steamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> Bernd...
> What is underwear?.....(grin)
> 
> Steve
> From the original land of Commando



Thankyou for that image....I really appreciated that .....geeeze.


----------



## Bernd (Jan 28, 2009)

rake60  said:
			
		

> We only received 2½" of snow from this storm.
> 
> Rick



As Rog said you can have some of ours. Ever try to plow 12" of snow with ice underneath the wheels. Ya don't go so good. oh: :rant: :rant:

Bernd


----------



## shred (Jan 28, 2009)

That's funny Rick.. I remember seeing one of those so-long-it-has-to-bend-in-the-middle city buses sliding down a hill in a V-configuration, plowing everything off to one side or the other back when I lived in Denver.  

The annoying part is based on all the other tracking I've done, to deliver today, a package gets in to Austin the day before. Weather wasn't much of a problem there and then. I think somebody made the wrong call based on the weather forecast and never fixed it.


----------



## Kludge (Jan 28, 2009)

shred  said:
			
		

> I remember seeing one of those so-long-it-has-to-bend-in-the-middle city buses sliding down a hill in a V-configuration, plowing everything off to one side or the other back when I lived in Denver.



Happened in Pittsburgh too. Had one lose traction on the way up a hill and it came down broadside like a V-plow. Made a lot of scrap metal ... wonder if anyone was hunting scrap that day. Like the driver. ;D

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## Kludge (Jan 28, 2009)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> It's probably only coincidence that it is also the season to watch for mad dogs and violent human behavior.



Isn't that mad dogs and Englishmen? :big: :big: :big:

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## Cedge (Jan 28, 2009)

Steamer
You'll be ok. You won't see that image unless you close your eyes....LOL

Steve


----------



## wespe (Jan 29, 2009)

About 3 inches of snow here in Southern Ontario yesterday. Didn't stop me from cutting through 14 inches of ice (hand auger) and standing (I should really build a hut) in the snowfall and wind to get to the fish. Make the best of what you have. To bad we didn't catch much.

-Tom


----------



## jack404 (Jan 29, 2009)

as a sideline to the heat differential the folks here are getting .. meaning the US folks are copping -25 deg F

and the Aussies copping 40 deg C + heres a little education for all of us

in 1958 when the trainline in adelaide was expanded they used 4122 grade steel for the tracks

later on in the 70's they stated putting in a second track to better the service 

these tracks where made of 1086 grade steel

yesterday in adelaide my former neighbour who is a fettler ( rail track layer) took this pic 

4122 on the left 1086 on the right..







guess theres a bit of difference in the expansion of the two grades

i also guess the folks from clarence park ( where pic was taken) will be driving to work for the rest of the week

take it easy hot or cold 

extreames still stuff your day

cheers

jack


----------



## ksouers (Jan 29, 2009)

Jack,
It's odd that the track ahead of the wiggly part is straight as an arrow.

Perhaps the wiggly part was bedded poorly but the heat made it worse?


Kevin


----------



## Bernd (Jan 29, 2009)

Kevin, 

That's because the tension was taken out at the wiggly part. It stayed in gauge though. :big:

Jack,

Must be they didn't have enough gap at the rail joints or is that welded rail?

Bernd


----------



## potman (Jan 29, 2009)

jack404  said:
			
		

> 4122 on the left 1086 on the right..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw, Jack. That's just where Maryak danced a little jig after drilling the hole wrong in his cylinder.

earl...


----------



## Maryak (Jan 29, 2009)

Guess I don't know - My own strength 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Cedge (Jan 29, 2009)

Bob
Gesundheit!

Steve


----------



## Maryak (Jan 30, 2009)

Steve,

&#1057;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086;.

Stay warm and we'll try and stay cool :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## scoop (Jan 30, 2009)

modern railway lines use welded joints to make one long rail and to allow for expansion in hot weather they are stretched when laid putting them under tension.That way as they heat up and expand they only reduce the amount of tension in the rails and do not buckle.I would imagine the difference in the two sets of track shown is due to the time difference that they were laid,the older ones not being stretched and the newer ones under tension rather than different coefficients of expansion of the steel grades.Also on some lines (especially high speed lines) the tracks use concrete sleepers that are a lot heavier than the old wooden ones and this will hold the rails straighter for longer before they kink.

best regards Steve C.


----------



## dsquire (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Gang

I think that we need to put our collective heads together and build a very very large stirling engine. The hot side could be in Australia and the cold side located in Canada. Also, an engine that large should have a fair amount of power so should be able to run a large generator and help with the power needs of the world!

OK, I've started it, who's next?

Cheers 

Don


----------



## rake60 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great idea Don but I think it has already been done.
They call it Pacific Ocean Tides. 
All we need to do is place the generator in the perfect 
position. 

Rick


----------



## Jack (Jan 30, 2009)

I didn't think that electricity and water went together that well. Couldn't it just power a very large fan to blow all the cold air back up to Canada where it belongs, and if there was any left over it could just blow all the way up and over and down to our friends in Australia.
 Rof} Rof} Rof}


----------



## Kludge (Jan 31, 2009)

Jack  said:
			
		

> I didn't think that electricity and water went together that well.



Actually, electricity and pure water get along quite well since it's an insulator. It's the impurities like thems as what's in ocean water that make things exciting. 

Anyway, I think Australians would pay good money to get some nice fresh Canadian air blown their way. Ir Siberian air. Or something coolish.

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## Maryak (Jan 31, 2009)

Can't say that I care all that much where it's from but a little cooler would be very nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Jan 31, 2009)

I most serpently would be - 43°C here today, and not a lot cooler approaching 10 pm


----------



## steamer (Jan 31, 2009)

Maryak and Tel,



			
				tel  said:
			
		

> I most serpently would be - 43°C here today, and not a lot cooler approaching 10 pm




Send half of that 43C my way and we'll call it even! ;D


----------



## Kludge (Feb 1, 2009)

Okay, we've certainly got a lot of talent here and a more than adequate supply of liquid refreshment, so why can't we come up with an adequate (or better) heat exchanger so everyone's more happier? On the other hand, adjusting the earth's orbit a touch so it's not quite so lopsided might help too. I know that fooling with the orbital dynamics might have an adverse affect on a few things but we gotta keep our Aussie friends comfy, right? ;D

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## tel (Feb 1, 2009)

I think you might be onto something Kludge, perhaps a million _*fluffy bunnies*_ in a tread-wheel?


----------



## Kludge (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, we've got to keep them occuied somehow!


----------



## steamer (Feb 1, 2009)

tel  said:
			
		

> I think you might be onto something Kludge, perhaps a million _*fluffy bunnies*_ in a tread-wheel?



......i'm still laughing.... :big:


----------



## Kludge (Feb 1, 2009)

steamer  said:
			
		

> ......i'm still laughing.... :big:



Good grief, Tel. I don't think he fully realizes the horrors of the Fluffy Bunnies!


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 1, 2009)

it is a balmy 39 f here in aurora ontario canada ;D :big:

we could use some more therms ........... in a month or two it will warm up nicely and then it will get ungodly hot and humid 

oh well 

chuck


----------



## jack404 (Feb 1, 2009)

a million fluffy bunnies!!!

there aint enough prozac in the world to hold em back if they go on a rampage!!

10 is bad 100 terrifying 1,000,000 ?? 

 ( but think of all the power!!) 

thats starting to sound like Kim Jong Ill ( king of the fluffy bunnies)

anyone know the base convertion for fluffy bunny energy??

how many BTU in a FB ???  caloric output of a FB ?? ( not the prozac input) 

does the energy output decline with a increase of height above sea level??

questions questions questions

my own dark fluffy bunnies wonder if we tie all our politicians together and build a giant stirling fan 

then light up the politicians  how many politicians to burn to make enough wind with the fan to bring the heat down to a nice 35 Deg C.. ( the DFB are whispering ALL of EM!)

gotta watch the dark fluffy bunnies ... 

cheers 

jack


----------



## steamer (Feb 1, 2009)

Kludge  said:
			
		

> Good grief, Tel. I don't think he fully realizes the horrors of the Fluffy Bunnies!




Would this be related to the outbreak of wild rabbits I heard about a couple of years ago?

I was thinking of the bunny slipper.......to keep us warm?....

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 1, 2009)

My wife and I were talking last Night about the fact that we have not had a snow storm of and significance here this winter. 
Well National weather service is predicting between 8 -14 inches of snow between tonight and tomorrow afternoon. 
Tin


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 1, 2009)

WOW Tin that's one hell of a storm if it hits. Luckily nothing here and 50's by next weekend.


----------



## Mainer (Mar 1, 2009)

Tin's 8-14 is headed for Maine after it's done with him, too.... 


If those million fluffy bunnies get loose, we'll need Monty Python's Holy Hand Grenade! :big:


----------



## chuck foster (Mar 1, 2009)

no snow on the way for us but man its cold -6 c with a windchill of -25 c spring will soon be here......i hope

chuck


----------



## steamer (Mar 1, 2009)

......and the number shall be three.....not two...."  ;D


----------

